# Linux: Konfigurationsprobleme



## Cstar (15. Juni 2002)

ch habe vor kurzem mandrake linux 8.2 installiert! Leider habe ich noch ein paar konfigurationsprobleme:

a) scanner:

Ich bin im kontrollzentrum auf scanner gegangen, habe dort die nötigen pakete installiert und meinen scanner ausgewählt: mustek scanexpress 6000p. anschließend habe ich xsane gestartet. Das programm konnte aber den scanner nicht finden. ???

b) tonausgabe

Im kontrollzentrum bin ich auf audio gegangen. Habe soundserver starten aktiviert. die audiodateien werden aber nicht abgespielt. was hab ich falsch gemacht. bzw. was muss ich noch machen?

c) rechnername

wie verändert man den rechnernamen?

thx für hinweise.


----------



## Christian Fein (15. Juni 2002)

Scanner :

http://www.mostang.com/sane/
http://bbs1.biz-worms.de/rz/scan/
http://www.xsane.org/ct/sane-ct-21-99-190.html


2) 
schau mal was du an messages bekommen hast die mit sound zu tun hast.
less /var/log/messages | grep 'sound'
oder
less /var/log/messages | grep 'audio'

und poste mal eventuelle Fehlermeldungen hier rein.

3)
/etc/hostname

da steht dein bisheriger Rechnername einfach umändern.


----------



## Cstar (15. Juni 2002)

danke schön:

der scanner funktioniert zwar (wie ich rausbekommen habe), aber nur unter root? (d.h. nur wenn ich mich als root einlogge, erkennt xsane den scanner).
was soll ich machen?


----------

